# Reduced space for your layout?



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

I know by experice that when you have a train system inside your house or basement, it is sometimes hard to find space for buildings to go with scenery or dioramas.   This is why Eaglewings created a whole line of products with indoor systems in mind and mostly all of them can be custom made.  










We build custom overhead systems that can be expanded or reconfigured.  We make shelves that attach to the systems without any hardware;  you can use the shelves to create dioramas, or set your controls.  We have town buildings, industrial buildings, bridges  and other accesories.  












 One of  the characteristics of our buildings is that they can be a complete building or a false front.   For example the picture below shows the same building in false fronts (Town Building #3) detailed for diferent eras (from left to right 1903,1940,1960, 1990)  












These buildings are  14 inches tall by 10.5 inche wide and only 3 inches deep.  

With 13 different bridges, custom made layouts, 14 different town buildings, 7 industrial buildings, train structures and accessories. the possiblities are unlimited.  

We would like to hear your opinion of our products to see all of our products you can visit our website:  

www.eaglewingsironcraft.com


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they'd suit any layout 'cept maybe Chris Walas'. Nice to see them in false fronts. Of course, you'll never get them small enough for my situation


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By irondan on 02/27/2008 4:28 PM


I know by experice that when you have a train system inside your house or basement, it is sometimes hard to find space for buildings to go with scenery or dioramas.   This is why Eaglewings created a whole line of products with indoor systems in mind and mostly all of them can be custom made.  

Indoor Railways Products






















We build custom overhead systems that can be expanded or reconfigured.  We make shelves that attach to the systems without any hardware;  you can use the shelves to create dioramas, or set your controls.  We have town buildings, industrial buildings, bridges  and other accesories.  

One of  the characteristics of our buildings is that they can be a complete building or a false front.   For example the picture below shows the same building in false fronts (Town Building #3) detailed for diferent eras (from left to right 1903,1940,1960, 1990)  

These buildings are  14 inches tall by 10.5 inche wide and only 3 inches deep.  

With 13 different bridges, custom made layouts, 14 different town buildings, 7 industrial buildings, train structures and accessories. the possiblities are unlimited.  

We would like to hear your opinion of our products to see all of our products you can visit our website:  

www.eaglewingsironcraft.com

I have visited your website and am suitably impressed. I purchased a three-piece bridge from you in 2001. Were it not for the almost-prohibitive cost of shipping to Alaska, I would probably have purchased more.

Your work is imaginative and your variety is very good. I hope it will be possible for you to continue to offer the wide array of products for many years. You have options no one else has. 

--Ron in Alaska


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found one of yours that I can use in my Phase II model. 







The price is right. It all depends on shipping costs. I have sent in a request for more info on shipping to my Ship-to-Alaska location in Tukwila, WA (98168).  


Also, I have been unable to locate your turntable page. Do you still do those?

--Ron in AK


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 03/04/2008 4:39 PM
I have found one of yours that I can use in my Phase II model. 







The price is right. It all depends on shipping costs.
--Ron in AK
OKAY. I will be placing an order. I'll even do a review of it when it arrives.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe I think anything reduced enough for my space would be called "N."


----------

